# attachment compatability



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

Ive recently picked up a GT3000 with a 23hp kohler pro and i wanted to know can anyone tell me what attachments can be used on it ive seen the charts that tell you the compatability but my model number is not listed my model is 917.275023 and when i go thru the chart the closest i can find is 917.27522 any help would be amazing. i was planning to put a sleeve hitch on it. on that note does anyone know if they make tine rakes for a sleeve hitch.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning, welcome to the tractor forum. See attached below;



https://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/004/0/4/4041-craftsman-91727496-attachments.html


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

thanks for the help. is there any other sheet like that to show what type of sleeve hitch will fit


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Literature for this sleeve hitch states that it fits all Craftsman tractors with 23" or larger tires:



https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-Sleeve-Hitch/1002792796


----------



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

ok thanks


----------



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

do you think this will be strong enough for a angle blade to clear snow or will it just stop


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

We do not get snow where I live, but we have lots of guys on this forum that do have to deal with snow. I think most of them use front-mount blades or snow blowers. Somebody will chime in here....


----------

